# Now offering "Family" plans



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

> There is one large problem that stands in Netflix's way. According to Bloomberg, up to 10 million users could be streaming Netflix's video service without paying.
> This is a problem for them, says The Daily Ticker's Henry Blodget, but also an opportunity.
> "What it means is that people love the service," he notes. "If at some point they want to capture those people and say 'you know what, we're not so cool with you doing this anymore,' the technology is very simple."
> Instead of banning viewers who use other people's login information, Netflix is attempting to embrace them -- for a small additional fee. Right now, two simultaneous streams per account are allowed for $7.99 a month. Netflix has announced a new pricing option that allows four concurrent video streams per account for $11.99 a month.


http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/netflix-introduces-pricing-plan-another-qwikster-disaster-192747662.html?vp=1


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

So Netflix seems to understand that 2 streams are not enough. As such, you can not have 4 if you are willing to pay more for the service and move up to the "family plan". Kind of pondering seeing that I have not seen this restriction with other services like RedBox.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

David, can you or any admin please merge my thread to here?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Done...And thanks.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I couldn't find 1 thing to steam on Netflix that I haven't seem a million times.


----------

